# Mini PC Zusammenstellung (welche Komponenten?)



## Neawoulf (25. September 2021)

Ahoi zusammen,

nachdem mein Laptop weit länger überlebt hat, als ich erwartet hätte, ist das Ding nach 8 Jahren Einsatz inzwischen doch zu lahm geworden (i3 Dual Core + 4 GB Ram, HDD bringens einfach nicht mehr) und es muss in den nächsten Wochen definitiv was neues her.

Das Ding kommt ins Wohnzimmer, wird an den Fernseher gehängt und muss Folgendes haben und können:
- Wird für Browserkram allgemein, Discord und Filme/Videos bis 4k und 60 fps genutzt. Soll bei Bedarf alles parallel können, daher mind. 4 Kerne, besser 4 + Hyperthreading
- Steam kommt drauf, aber Spiele werden vom Hauptrechner gestreamt
- mind. 5 USB Anschlüsse (Maus, Tastatur, Xbox Controller, Handy-Ladekabel, mind. ein freier Platz für Krempel)
- Kompakt, leise und im stromsparend soll er sein. Gerne auch passiv gekühlt, muss aber nicht.
- Ich möchte um Kosten zu sparen, wenn möglich dem RAM aus meinem alten PC nutzen (2x 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 Mhz CL16)
- 500 GB SSD für System und Datensicherung von ca. 200 GB vom Hauptrechner

Wäre schön, wenn das Ding um die 500 EUR kosten würde, aber das wird vermutlich schwierig. Daher lasse ich das Budget mal nach oben offen, solange es im vernünftigen Rahmen bleibt.

Die große Frage für mich ist: Welches Gehäuse und welche CPU bzw. APU nehme ich? Ich hab was gefunden mit nem i5 7200U, was auf den ersten Blick erstmal nicht so schlecht klingt. Auf dem zweiten Blick hab ich dann aber gesehen, dass das ein 2-Kerner ist, und das Ding soll für mindestens die 8 Jahre, die auch der Laptop im Einsatz war, im Wohnzimmer leben. Von daher wäre ein 4-Kerner (gerne auch mit Hyperthreading) natürlich besser. Leider kenne ich mich mit CPU/APUs in dem Bereich überhaupt nicht aus.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Ideen oder eigene Erfahrungen dazu. Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. September 2021)

Grundsätzlich würde ich Minisforum empfehlen, ich hab hier noch einen alten im Dienst mit
Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-5005U CPU @ 2.00GHz
der aber 4K nicht bei 60Hz schafft, aber er rennt 24/7 seid über 2 Jahren bei schmalen Verbrauch.
Wenn der nicht mehr will/überholt ist wird es vermutlich wieder einer werden, Preis/Leistung/verarbeitung stimmt da einfach.

Das ist wohl der aktuelle Nachfolger:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqtbAUcvE0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Bei Amazon hab ich wiederum den GK50 als aktuelles Gerät gefunden.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich Minisforum empfehlen, ich hab hier noch einen alten im Dienst mit
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-5005U CPU @ 2.00GHz
> der aber 4K nicht bei 60Hz schafft, aber er rennt 24/7 seid über 2 Jahren bei schmalen Verbrauch.
> Wenn der nicht mehr will/überholt ist wird es vermutlich wieder einer werden, Preis/Leistung/verarbeitung stimmt da einfach.
> ...


Minisforum hatte ich auch schon im Blick, da die teilweise auch ziemlich gut bewertet sind. Die 4k/60 fps sind mir aber schon sehr wichtig für die Zukunft, da das Ding mindestens 5 Jahre (hoffentlich länger) ohne Aufrüstung gute Leistungen bringen soll. Meinen aktuellen Laptop (damals mit 2 Kernen ohne Hyperthreading und 4 GB RAM schon etwas unterdimensioniert) hab ich Anfang 2013 gekauft und der neue Mini PC soll den halt beerben.

Ich hab auch diesen (Link unten) hier im Blick, der zwar ne Ecke teurer ist, mir aber generell wegen der passiven Kühlung sehr gut gefällt. Und passive Kühlung + SSD sind halt für mich daher interessant, da praktisch keine beweglichen Teile mehr verbaut sind, was der Langlebigkeit sicherlich gut tun wird.



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08L9B4TMY/
		


Theoretisch würde ich auch nen Komplettrechner kaufen wollen, aber ich könnte halt auch Geld sparen, wenn ich meine alten DDR4 Riegel weiternutzen könnte. Daher würde ich mir evtl. doch lieber selbst was zusammenschrauben.

Nur in Sachen Prozessoren bin ich halt echt raus. Ich nutze seit Jahren Ryzen 5 Prozessoren ohne integrierte Grafikeinheiten in meinen Hauptrechnern und bin da auch ziemlich zufrieden mit. Aber gerade in Sachen APUs und Notebookhardware kenne ich mich halt 0 aus.


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2021)

Schau mal, ob hier was für dich dabei ist:








						cirrus7 - passiv gekühlte mini-PCs - made in Germany
					

Passiv gekühlte mini-PCs made in Germany. Komplett lautlos durch Aluminium Kühlkörpergehäuse aus eigener CNC-Fertigung.




					www.cirrus7.com


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. September 2021)

Der Preis von dem Ding ist aber sehr sportlich, das Konzept mit RS232, VGA, PS/2 finde ich merkwürdig für die heutige Zeit.

Der Cirrus mit "ab 499€" ist finanziell auch sehr sportlich für die Ausstattung


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Der Preis von dem Ding ist aber sehr sportlich, das Konzept mit RS232, VGA, PS/2 finde ich merkwürdig für die heutige Zeit.
> 
> Der Cirrus mit "ab 499€" ist finanziell auch sehr sportlich für die Ausstattung


Runterscrollen, da geht's dann auch mit 300€ los.
Und meiner hat keinen VGA Anschluß - such dir halt das Modell aus, das hat, was du brauchst.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schau mal, ob hier was für dich dabei ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht an sich gut aus, aber wenn ich da soweit rumkonfiguriere, dass es für mich passt (einigermaßen schnelle 4 Kerne, 16 GB Ram, 500 GB SSD), komme ich auf ca. 1.000 EUR. Das ist mir dann doch ein bisschen zu teuer. Da kriege ich ja fast schon ne Grafikkarte für.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. September 2021)

JayzTwoCents hatte vor kurzem so einen Minisforum PC getestet. Klang eigentlich nicht so verkehrt.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o4w-ewSTWR4:1145

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Steam kommt drauf, aber Spiele werden vom Hauptrechner gestreamt


Sorry wenn ich da mal kurz reingrätsche, funktioniert das reibungslos und ohne Probleme?
Bin derzeit am überlegen mir noch einen GamingPC ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen. Zum zocken am TV und evtl. auch für VR. Auf meinen PC im Arbeitszimmer will ich aber auch nicht verzichten da ich sowas wie Anno lieber am Schreibtisch spiele. Da ich im Wohnzimmer aber eh schon einen HTPC habe könnte ich mir den zusätzlichen GamingPC ja sparen wenn das Streaming vom anderen PC reibungslos funktioniert?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich da mal kurz reingrätsche, funktioniert das reibungslos und ohne Probleme?
> Bin derzeit am überlegen mir noch einen GamingPC ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen. Zum zocken am TV und evtl. auch für VR. Auf meinen PC im Arbeitszimmer will ich aber auch nicht verzichten da ich sowas wie Anno lieber am Schreibtisch spiele. Da ich im Wohnzimmer aber eh schon einen HTPC habe könnte ich mir den zusätzlichen GamingPC ja sparen wenn das Streaming vom anderen PC reibungslos funktioniert?


Innerhalb meines Heimnetzwerks (Laptop und Hauptrechner sind beide mit Kabel verbunden, kein WLAN) funktioniert das über Steam selbst mit meinem alten Laptop in 1080p/60 fps ziemlich gut. 

Es gibt allerdings ein wenig Inputlag, daher fallen Shooter, Rennspiele usw. weg. Für Sachen wie Life is Strange & Co. klappt es aber sehr gut. Bildqualität ist auf dem 1080p Fernseher gut und es gibt auch keine Ruckler oder sowas.

VR hab ich nicht getestet, aber aufgrund des Inputlags würde ich auch davon abraten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Innerhalb meines Heimnetzwerks (Laptop und Hauptrechner sind beide mit Kabel verbunden, kein WLAN) funktioniert das über Steam selbst mit meinem alten Laptop in 1080p/60 fps ziemlich gut.
> 
> Es gibt allerdings ein wenig Inputlag, daher fallen Shooter, Rennspiele usw. weg. Für Sachen wie Life is Strange & Co. klappt es aber sehr gut. Bildqualität ist auf dem 1080p Fernseher gut und es gibt auch keine Ruckler oder sowas.
> 
> VR hab ich nicht getestet, aber aufgrund des Inputlags würde ich auch davon abraten.


Schonmal über ein SteamDeck nachgedacht?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schonmal über ein SteamDeck nachgedacht?


Brauche ich nicht, klappt auch ohne prima.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ahoi zusammen,
> 
> nachdem mein Laptop weit länger überlebt hat, als ich erwartet hätte, ist das Ding nach 8 Jahren Einsatz inzwischen doch zu lahm geworden (i3 Dual Core + 4 GB Ram, HDD bringens einfach nicht mehr) und es muss in den nächsten Wochen definitiv was neues her.


Dem kann ich beipflichten. Ich habe noch so einen als Reserve ( Samsung). Das Ding läuft unfassbar heiß nach einiger Zeit. Gesäubert habe ich den plus neue Wäremeleitpaste aufgetragen. Die sind mittlerweile mit den Grundfunktionen und ein wenig surfen, so gut wie ausgelastet.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. September 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Dem kann ich beipflichten. Ich habe noch so einen als Reserve ( Samsung). Das Ding läuft unfassbar heiß nach einiger Zeit. Gesäubert habe ich den plus neue Wäremeleitpaste aufgetragen. Die sind mittlerweile mit den Grundfunktionen und ein wenig surfen, so gut wie ausgelastet.


Yep, das Ding ist selbst mit Discord schon völlig überfordert. Daher soll der neue Rechner eben auch nicht am Limit dessen sein, was aktuell gebraucht wird, sondern ein bisschen mehr Leistung haben, als ich aktuell benötige.

Hab eben noch diesen hier gefunden:

Der sieht schon ziemlich gut aus. Ist mir eigentlich zu teuer, aber die verbaute Technik macht auf jeden Fall nen guten Eindruck. Vor allem die CPU scheint für so einen kleinen Kasten ein ziemliches Tier zu sein. Die kann ich, damit das Ding immer kühl läuft, auch ein wenig runtertakten und habe immer noch Leistung satt für Jahre.



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B09BTLZ4CV/


----------

